# any one near SW PA



## xtremesuperduty (Nov 9, 2003)

Just wanted to see if any one is from southwestern PA Im just getting in to this and was looking for some info.


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

I'm about 15 minutes north of Pittsburgh International Airport. There's a "Pittsburgh" thread on this forum somewhere. Only a couple guys have ever replied to it.

My username here is the same as my aol screen name. If you send me an email, be sure the subject line has something in it that makes it obvious it's not spam, or it might not get read. I'm always happy to get to know other plowers in the area. You never know when, or how, we might be able to help each other out. :waving:


----------



## Landscape80 (Oct 29, 2003)

*Location*

I'm pretty much right in the middle of PA........York County, about 2 hours away from Philly and God knows how far from Pittsburgh (never had to go there) ever need anything.......I'm here.

Chris
Meadowbrook Landscaping

Need Landscaping?
Call: 717-292-4002


----------



## westernmdlawn (Nov 4, 2003)

Hey All, I'm in Western Maryland which is just south of Southwestern PA. I'm about 1.5 - 2 hrs. from Pittsburgh.


----------



## xtremesuperduty (Nov 9, 2003)

thanks for the replies guys im just about 30 min south of pittsburgh and i just wanted to see what the going rates for plowing are in our area.


----------



## Landscape80 (Oct 29, 2003)

I won't give out my exact rates, but one of my buddies who runs a pretty decent size company said that he gets $150.00/ hr per truck. I can't beleive it, but thats what he said. Just as general info, I dont charge that much.


Chris


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Jan 15, 2003)

XTREMESUPERDUTY 

Are you In the south hills?


----------



## Landscape80 (Oct 29, 2003)

Not really.......he plows up in Harrisburg and Mechanicsburg, both of which are VERY prosperous and wealthy cities. I plow more towards York. He has a good reputation so I guess that people just pay pretty much whatever he wants..........either that or he's a good BS'er and can pick up work from anybody for any price. I just wish that I could do that:crying: oh well, I'm not complaining about what I have.

Chris


----------



## xtremesuperduty (Nov 9, 2003)

HOLLYWOOD,

Yes i am in the south hills area.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Jan 15, 2003)

I think your in Mcmurray. Ive see your truck over the summer.

Thats were I'm out of my company is (INKS LANDSCAPING)


----------



## realdon99 (Jan 2, 2002)

I am the pres of North Hills Landscaping in Pittsburgh and we keep 5 trucks busy but are taking on more and more accounts and subbing them out. If anyone in the pittsburgh area would be interested drop me a line on my email.

Digger,

We have a location in edgewood if you would be interested.

Brian Phillips
North Hills Landscaping inc.
[email protected]


----------

